# Short-term Foster



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor, a six-year-old Vizsla is hanging out with us for a little bit.
Over the last few months both his senior owners passed away, and his senior dog buddy also crossed over.
The family wanted to ensure he was placed in a good home. So he was surrendered to rescue.
He is just with me for eval, so he can be matched to the correct home. He has not even listed on the website yet, and already has a lot of applications for foster to adopt.
Other than him needing to lose some weight, he's perfectly healthy. He's a very sweet loving dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just another picture of Taylor.


----------

